# Nicht genügend Stapelspeicher warum?



## tritagon (5. August 2010)

Hi, In einem Text Dokument sollen nur 4 Zeilen rausgelesen werden und dan sollen die in der Text Box dargestellt werden.
Warum sagt er mir das nicht genug Stapelspeicher vorhanden ist?
beim Debugen 

Private Sub Text1_Change()

    Dim iSpeicher As String
    Dim i As Integer

    i = 0
    f = "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Polinger\Desktop\Phonix Projekt\Text in Textbon einlesen\text.txt"
    Close #1
    Open f For Input As #1


    While i <= 3  'schleife
    Line Input #1, iSpeicher
    Text1.Text = iSpeicher   ' Beim Aufrufen des Debugers steht er hier
    i = i + 1
    Wend    'Rücksprung zu while

    Close #1


End Sub


----------



## tombe (5. August 2010)

Nun ich denke mal weil du eine Endlosschleife erzeugt hast obwohl die While Schleife (theoretisch) beendet wird.

Du rufst das Ereignis immer dann auf wenn sich der Inhalt der Textbox1 ändert und du änderst dabei die Textbox1.
Ich würde den Code mal einem anderen Ereignis zuordnen. Mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------

